# Are PRSI No. and PPS the same thing?



## whackin

Are a PPS number and a PRSI number the same thing? 
My employer is looking for my PRSI number (on what appears to be a very old form) while the only number I can ascertain from my P60 is the PPS number. Would this suffice?


----------



## Satanta

Yes.
The old RSI number has been replaced by the newer PPS number. 

"The PPS number replaces the RSI number (Revenue and Social             Insurance Number). If you already have an RSI number this is now             your Personal Public Service number. "
[broken link removed]


----------



## whackin

And there's no difference between RSI no. and PRSI no?


----------



## ajapale

No there isnt.


----------



## whackin

Great, thanks all.


----------

